# >Shadow Copy service used by System Restore is not working. For more >information vie



## shaggy40 (Sep 6, 2010)

*>Shadow Copy service used by System Restore is not working. For more >information vie*

>Shadow Copy service used by System Restore is not working. For more
>information view the event log. (0x81000202)". nightmare trying to resolve this only want to get my pc back to normal without reinstalling windows vista dont have the disc iv now no sound can get online but my pc is saying connection ststus unknown class not registered oh and firewall dont seem to be working gotta be a way to fix this somhow??????????????


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: >Shadow Copy service used by System Restore is not working. For more >information*

Hi - 

Turn system restore OFF on all drives. Re-boot.

Turn system Restore back on - for OS drive only.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## shaggy40 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: >Shadow Copy service used by System Restore is not working. For more >information*

"There was an unexpected error in the property page: The Volume
>Shadow Copy service used by System Restore is not working. For more
>information view the event log. (0x81000202)". still keep getting this crap cant turn systen restore on or off in system protectiopn as for the event log well i tried to fix a few things on line now windows installer wont install things wiish there was a software to just scan and fix me pc im surprised im still online bound to crash soon especially if i cant even update vindows vista what woukld i know im just a novice lol arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## lfcgeorge (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: >Shadow Copy service used by System Restore is not working. For more >information*

Hello,

Click Start, Run and typE sfc /scannow
Any errors?

Click Start, Run type services.msc
Locate Volume Shadow and double-click
Is it running? Is it set to startup Automatically?

Can you create another Administrator account, log in and run System Restore?

If nothing works you may need to uninstall Service Pack 1, see if System Restore is working and re-install

Control Panel>Programs and Features>Installed Updates find SP1 and uninstall.

Regards,
George


----------



## shaggy40 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: >Shadow Copy service used by System Restore is not working. For more >information*

Installed updates? Nope nothing there, did the scan no errors , pc is just messed up i aint got a clue . I havea pal with windows 7 disc do i just put the disc in and boot uo or do i have to wipe my drive clean, again im just a novice but thanks fer yer reply


----------



## lfcgeorge (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: >Shadow Copy service used by System Restore is not working. For more >information*

Hello what Service Pack have you?

Service Pack 1? Uninstall it!
Start,Control Panel, Program Features, find SP1 and uninstall

SP2?
Boot from CD and do a Repair Installation rather than a clean Installation

Regards,
George


----------



## shaggy40 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: >Shadow Copy service used by System Restore is not working. For more >information*

sp2. wish i had the cd but i bought it like this and paid a guy 30 quid to reinstall windows vista home premium crazy eh, but , but ill try uninstall service pack 2 and reinstall and see how i get on ta, my fello irish man lol


----------



## shaggy40 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: >Shadow Copy service used by System Restore is not working. For more >information*

no updated are installed on this computer. iv ran out of ideas my pc is clean of malware and trojans and viris's etc did all the registry cleans, im still getting online so not gonna do anything drastic yet but its bound to crash er somthing soon, i have not as yet found a fix it for this and it seems to be a common problem with windows vista


----------



## lfcgeorge (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: >Shadow Copy service used by System Restore is not working. For more >information*

Do you need to do a System Restore? If so try doing one in Safe Mode.

Click Start, Run and type services.msc

Make sure the following services are STARTED and set to AUTOMATIC.

Volume shadow copy
Multimedia Class Scheduler
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
DCOM Server Process Launcher
Plug and Play.

If they are not STARTED or set to AUTOMATIC then do so.

Also in Add/Remove Programs you should see all your Updates 
Click Start, click Control Panel. Click Uninstall a Program under the Programs category, in the Tasks pane, click View installed updates then browse for Service Pack 2.

Fellow Irish Man :laugh:


----------



## shaggy40 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: >Shadow Copy service used by System Restore is not working. For more >information*

everything is on automatic and yes i should!!? see installed updates but nothing there, pc is buggered lol and system restore was the first thing i did to try resolve the issue in safe mode same message volume shadow service blah blah blah, im still getting online though connection status unknown, but thanks fer trying to help pal, think were gonna have to upgrade to windows 7 lol


----------



## lfcgeorge (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: >Shadow Copy service used by System Restore is not working. For more >information*

Windows 7 is the way forward! :wink:


----------



## shaggy40 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: >Shadow Copy service used by System Restore is not working. For more >information*

well windows 7 ultimate is great spent 2 days installing stuff anti viris etc and updating mu music everything going perfect till a power cut and now its back to the same ole ****!!! shadow service copy in system restore not working cant get into my security settings, again no sound but i am online even says i dont have a connection, can definitely say this is doing me bap in what on earth is causing this,,, im gonna look fer decent hard drive wiper and start from scratch when i installed 7 vista was put in windows folder old, gotta be a n expert out there somwhere knows who to fix this arghhhhhhhhhh


----------



## lfcgeorge (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: >Shadow Copy service used by System Restore is not working. For more >information*

Did you do an upgrade from Vista?

I would just wipe the whole drive and start installing 7 from scratch..

Regards,
George


----------



## shaggy40 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: >Shadow Copy service used by System Restore is not working. For more >information*

thats exactly what i did boot and nuke lol , im surprised how much space i gained, installed a few good adware and spyware programmes and updated drivers should keep me good fer a while lol, oh and no i just wiped vista and put in windows 7 ultimate 64 bit i gor of off a friend


----------



## lfcgeorge (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: >Shadow Copy service used by System Restore is not working. For more >information*

Ok, can you still not access System Restore then?


----------



## shaggy40 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: >Shadow Copy service used by System Restore is not working. For more >information*

up and running smoothly updates all being installed going grand till this morning iv noticed a message bottom right of my screen saying my version of windows 7 ultimate build 7600 not genuine?? figured out how to get rid of it, if it was';nt fer bad luck id av no luck at all lol. love the flag george by the way you see the programme the other night the problem with the pope?? yeah he definitely does have problems lol my pc forever giving me problems, my mate says he bought this version of windows genuine so why microsoft not recognizing it as genuine arghhhhhhhh lol


----------



## lfcgeorge (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: >Shadow Copy service used by System Restore is not working. For more >information*

I never seen that programme, I don't usually watch TV unless there's Football on.. Thanks for liking the flag  It's where I live obviously but would love to move to USA, you live in North/Southern Ireland? 

If you right-click My Computer, scroll down to the bottom it should say 'Windows activation'. If it says Product Activated then you are good to go but if it says Product not activated then you will need to click 'Change product key' and either try activating or type in your proper product key and then activate. If it does not activate you may need to ask your mate for the product key unless he's lied to you. :laugh:

Regards,
George


----------

